# 1997 Pulsar N15 Tail Lights not working



## andatron (Jun 2, 2006)

Have a problem with my tail lights not working.

Dash and front park lights work fine.

So checked fuses etc and found that fuses marked "TAIL LH" and "TAIL RH" have no fuses in them at all and no terminal or wiring leading from where the fuses should be. (see pic).










Anyone got any ideas?

thanks.


----------

